# Hobby 600 shower not draining



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

Shower not draining. Looked underneath (by crawling into the garage£ and was suprized to find a bilge pump and switch. Not sure whats wrong yet but I wondered if anyone else had experienced such problems and if any advice was available.

David


----------



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

Just to close this one out, I was subsequently informed that Hobby never fitted a bilge pump. Maybe a previous owner fitted a new shower tray as the drain is lower than the entry point on the gray water tank - hence the need for a pump.

I think the pump was wired to the shower tap microswitch but it didn't work when I bought the van.

Anyway I fitted a proper Whale waste watee pump and a switch by the shower door and all is well now!

David


----------

